# Post your performances



## randomonlooker (Feb 16, 2010)

There's already a thread for original compositions, but here I'd like everyone to showcase their performances, that means pieces that have been recorded without multi-tracking or any post-production effects (except maybe some re-verb if you've got bad acoustic space). Come on, you post performances of your own pieces as well as your interpretations of other composers' music. 
Here are some (for classical guitar):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3412897  One of the famous Neapolitan songs arranged for solo guitar 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3409240 El Vito
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3428158/ Esercizzio, Paganini


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's another, I hope you'll all like hearing it! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3429399
Played on a classical guitar


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3424407

some muttering


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 16, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3424407
> 
> some muttering


Pretty nice performance ^^, but it seems like your voice is fading in and out a little bit, you're only using one microphone, right? 

Oh and on a side note for the thread, group performances are fine too!


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch#playnext=1&playnext_from=TL&videos=BL5lbEw8GE4&v=1S6NKcrATGs


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 18, 2010)

ARF_the_fox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch#playnext=1&playnext_from=TL&videos=BL5lbEw8GE4&v=1S6NKcrATGs


That's some wild guitar you've got there (both in skill and the guitar itself)!

I've got another one here, a little more rustic in flavour though ^^
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3439320 just some classical Spanish music played on a Classical Guitar, hope you all like it!


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 19, 2010)

Here we are, some Spanish classical music, the miller's dance by Falla performed on guitar
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3447808/


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 20, 2010)

A twenty first century piece of music, how quaint
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3451589/ for classical guitar

Come on musicians, I know you must be able to play something!


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

I like your stuff, randomonlooker. I like to play the same kind of stuff, although I don't think I'm quite as good as you. I need to get a mic. Do you know any good places to get classical type sheet music or tab, or do you just play by ear?


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I like your stuff, randomonlooker. I like to play the same kind of stuff, although I don't think I'm quite as good as you. I need to get a mic. Do you know any good places to get classical type sheet music or tab, or do you just play by ear?



Thanks! I'm happy you do, I do have a lot of sheet music from books (not so many tabs, though I make my own once in a while when there are alternative tunings that I have to use, which I'm happy to share) I do have a PDF files that I can send you full of pieces that helped me get here (old style fugues for guitar). There's a good website that has a lot of sheet music here: http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page it's a bit difficult to find music unless you know the piece, but you'll find tons of stuff. As for microphones, I recommend AKG's condenser microphones (the really thin ones) as well as Zoom's H4n (better) or H2 (a little worse, but great for starting out, also pretty cheap)  for portable recordings at an acceptable quality. 
If you'd like me to e-mail you a bit o' sheet music just note me with your e-mail and I'll send you a collection of eighty pieces that will propel you quite far if you manage to play around a third of them.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Thanks! I'm happy you do, I do have a lot of sheet music from books (not so many tabs, though I make my own once in a while when there are alternative tunings that I have to use, which I'm happy to share) I do have a PDF files that I can send you full of pieces that helped me get here (old style fugues for guitar). There's a good website that has a lot of sheet music here: http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page it's a bit difficult to find music unless you know the piece, but you'll find tons of stuff. As for microphones, I recommend AKG's condenser microphones (the really thin ones) as well as Zoom's H4n (better) or H2 (a little worse, but great for starting out, also pretty cheap)  for portable recordings at an acceptable quality.
> If you'd like me to e-mail you a bit o' sheet music just note me with your e-mail and I'll send you a collection of eighty pieces that will propel you quite far if you manage to play around a third of them.



Hey thanks, that's be great, I'll PM you my e-mail. I always love having new things to play. I've been playing guitar for over ten years, but I still have so much to work on, especially since I've gravitated more towards the classic style.


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Hey thanks, that's be great, I'll PM you my e-mail. I always love having new things to play. I've been playing guitar for over ten years, but I still have so much to work on, especially since I've gravitated more towards the classic style.



Sent it to you, and don't be afraid to post more modern music, rock rocks almost as much as baroque after all. Hope you'll enjoy those pieces I sent you (they're gold for playing more difficult music later on).


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Sent it to you, and don't be afraid to post more modern music, rock rocks almost as much as baroque after all. Hope you'll enjoy those pieces I sent you (they're gold for playing more difficult music later on).



Great stuff, and thanks for the tab-table. I can sight read music for piano and other things, but guitar is still nearly impossible for me without tab. Maybe I'll take the time to learn it right!


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Great stuff, and thanks for the tab-table. I can sight read music for piano and other things, but guitar is still nearly impossible for me without tab. Maybe I'll take the time to learn it right!


Careful though! The Tab I sent you is for the lute tuning used in certain music (where you tune G to F#) You'll find loads of charts for standard tuning though.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Careful though! The Tab I sent you is for the lute tuning used in certain music (where you tune G to F#) You'll find loads of charts for standard tuning though.



Ah, yes, but I think tuning one string down a half step is the least of my worries!
Now, I don't want to derail your thread too much, as I don't have any recordings to post, yet.


----------



## Fireboy224 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2490956
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2493872

Not the best work, but I liked them.


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3470497/ On a piano this time, four dramatic excerpts, the last three are very ominous....


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3476615


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, this time it's another piano performance, for you New Age lovers, it's in that style, but a bit shorter and hopefully more relevant to others as well. Enjoy!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3480237/


----------



## Qoph (Feb 26, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Well, this time it's another piano performance, for you New Age lovers, it's in that style, but a bit shorter and hopefully more relevant to others as well. Enjoy!
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3480237/



Just wondering, do you know any good sites that I could download music from?


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 26, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Just wondering, do you know any good sites that I could download music from?



Well, if you mean music as in sheet music there's enough for a lifetime here: http://imslp.org/wiki/

If you mean actually recorded music, there's my FA page (just kidding, but I do have a lot of nice performances of lesser known classics in there!)
Now for legally downloading music I don't know of any websites, though if you're interested I can recommend some good on-line radio stations and use the built in 'direct record' function that's available in most audio cards to record what you hear, then you could always do illegal stuff, but I don't think that's right.
Tell you what, It's very late around these parts, I'll snoop around a little and tell you tomorrow, is that okay?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 26, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> Well, if you mean music as in sheet music there's enough for a lifetime here: http://imslp.org/wiki/
> 
> If you mean actually recorded music, there's my FA page (just kidding, but I do have a lot of nice performances of lesser known classics in there!)
> Now for legally downloading music I don't know of any websites, though if you're interested I can recommend some good on-line radio stations and use the built in 'direct record' function that's available in most audio cards to record what you hear, then you could always do illegal stuff, but I don't think that's right.
> Tell you what, It's very late around these parts, I'll snoop around a little and tell you tomorrow, is that okay?



You don't need to (unless this is too late), I meant sheet music.  Thanks.


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 26, 2010)

Qoph said:


> You don't need to (unless this is too late), I meant sheet music.  Thanks.


I just woke up, so I didn't start looking yet, glad I could help!


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd love to post some bass covers, but i have trouble getting the recordings to play cleanly, because of the sheer amplitude when directly connected. Any tips?


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 27, 2010)

Umm, I'm so glad theres this thread. ^^

Finally a place to get feedback from my fellow furs 
hope it doesnt hurt your ears too bad. It was my performance for a senior recital. My friend recorded my performance. Thanks for taking the time to click on the link below 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF-Ocrb0PJg


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 27, 2010)

Tobias-the-pink said:


> I'd love to post some bass covers, but i have trouble getting the recordings to play cleanly, because of the sheer amplitude when directly connected. Any tips?


I'd like to help out, but could you describe how you're recording a little more clearly?
From what I gather the only thing you have to do is put the sensitivity of your recording device down or if you can't do that, put a much lower volume on your instrument/amplifier.



Ruffie said:


> Umm, I'm so glad theres this thread. ^^
> 
> Finally a place to get feedback from my fellow furs
> hope it doesnt hurt your ears too bad. It was my performance for a senior recital. My friend recorded my performance. Thanks for taking the time to click on the link below
> ...



You're welcome, it's recorded pretty well, but lets get to the playing,
firs of all everyone was in time with each other fairly well, and the singer was in tune, so that's all okay.

The one thing that can be improved directly is the diction, the words are not said clearly enough, they're a bit muddied, tongue twisters are really the best way to get better at this. Also, this may just be the microphone, but I didn't hear much variation in dynamics, that could be a spot to look upon too. But all in all, pretty nice performance for those circumstances!


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh you could edit messages? Well, I posted the wrong link, sorry! 
Well, get your groove on with some (ba)rock music, played on a piano, enjoy!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3490326/


----------



## Luchs (Mar 1, 2010)

Some piano molesting going on here: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3349547/

And, of course, 99% of my submissions here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/luchs/

_(But given that I only use the e-piano for recording the chords and notes, you won't recognize much of piano play in there)_

*Pawprint*

*Luchs*


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Mar 3, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> I'd like to help out, but could you describe how you're recording a little more clearly?
> From what I gather the only thing you have to do is put the sensitivity of your recording device down or if you can't do that, put a much lower volume on your instrument/amplifier.


 
At the moment i'm just plugged straight into the soundcard with a jack to micro-jack cable, recorded through the windows sound recorder. The amplitude  is cut off at the top and the bottom of the sinewave, perhaps I should try using a compressor?


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 3, 2010)

*^your cover is great. 
*



*http://d.facdn.net/art/lyxen/music/1267638117.lyxen_1000.mp3*


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 4, 2010)

Tobias-the-pink said:


> At the moment i'm just plugged straight into the soundcard with a jack to micro-jack cable, recorded through the windows sound recorder. The amplitude  is cut off at the top and the bottom of the sinewave, perhaps I should try using a compressor?


If your bass has a volume switch turn it down as low as possible, compression removes dynamics, so I don't recommend it. Maybe invest in a small pre-amp and put the gain down instead of up.


Another I have another 'performance' up, here it's more of a few extracts to show how I phrase baroque music, hope you all find it interesting.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3511106/ on the piano this time.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, here's another one, slightly new and modern, in fact I'd almost call it avant garde.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3544228


----------



## Shade Koba (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a recording of my bass skillz from a long ass time ago xD my soloing skills have no doubt improved dramatically since this recording, but this is just some blues soloing 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2628627/


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 19, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> Here's a recording of my bass skillz from a long ass time ago xD my soloing skills have no doubt improved dramatically since this recording, but this is just some blues soloing
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2628627/



Well, that must mean that your latest things must be awesome!


I challenge you with a fairly unknown fugue! Played on a piano.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3583620/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2010)

I would _love_ to do this....but I don't have a webcam


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 19, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I would _love_ to do this....but I don't have a webcam



A microphone is good enough!


----------



## chama (Mar 20, 2010)

Minuet in G by good ol J.S...

(Bach, that is  )

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3585953/

(And no, I did not interpret it as a Minuet. Dance to this, and you'll fall!  )


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 21, 2010)

DIES IRAE!! 
An improvisation on piano
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3590145/

I might have to start recording some guitar playing again soon!


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 21, 2010)

A fugue, actually this is two fugues played at the same time! It's crazy, hope you all like it! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3592148/


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a calm piece, an air by Bach 
hope you all like it! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3594326


----------



## Scouto2 (Mar 27, 2010)

My first ever guitar performance, Daytripper, January 2009:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycHmhr1rCNA
Then, one year later, Panama, January 2010:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt64Uwhc5n8
Both times, I was playing lead.

A cover of Stairway I did over the summer of 2009:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDZKAcNviQM

A montage of guitar I auditioned with for my school's talent show (but didn't get in):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIJhHZ9diVI


----------



## Plantar (Mar 27, 2010)

This was taken straight from a digital camera. I played rhythm guitar and sang, but you could barely hear it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y03M8lr1BZU

I'm in the middle with the green strat.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 28, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> My first ever guitar performance, Daytripper, January 2009:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycHmhr1rCNA
> Then, one year later, Panama, January 2010:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt64Uwhc5n8
> ...



You play pretty well! nice and clean, I play classical guitar (my first posts in this thread contain my guitar repertoire)
Great work, I like how you interpreted 'Stairway to Heaven'



Crocodile said:


> This was taken straight from a digital camera. I played rhythm guitar and sang, but you could barely hear it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y03M8lr1BZU
> 
> I'm in the middle with the green strat.



How in the world can anyone sing like that, my throat is burning just by hearing it! Pretty cool! 


Well, here's another baroque dance, from the French Suites the Allemande! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3603598 
Enjoy!


----------



## Plantar (Mar 28, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> How in the world can anyone sing like that, my throat is burning just by hearing it! Pretty cool!
> 
> 
> Well, here's another baroque dance, from the French Suites the Allemande!
> ...


If you sing it the right way, you don't really feel it. I've been practicing doing that and now I can do it without effort or feeling it. It's weird, but it rocks.

Also, awesome performances. I should compose something in a style I don't often use for ukulele or acoustic guitar or something.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> This was taken straight from a digital camera. I played rhythm guitar and sang, but you could barely hear it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y03M8lr1BZU
> 
> I'm in the middle with the green strat.



I like this! You sing the way I sing in my head, but actually can't.

One thing though: tell the drummer to tune his snare. suprsrs


----------



## Plantar (Mar 28, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I like this! You sing the way I sing in my head, but actually can't.
> 
> One thing though: tell the drummer to tune his snare. suprsrs


I think Greg likes the sound. I like it with loose skin too. It has more of a boom to it.

Also, thanks. I sound bad when I sing in all of my own songs I record at home, but I'm good live. :')


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a new one, a courante 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3609769


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 31, 2010)

I performed something else, a sarabande, quite calming, hope you all like it 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3618266


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 31, 2010)

Video game music! Ooooo.....
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3636417


----------



## chama (Apr 2, 2010)

To celebrate my new piano library, here's my interpretation of Chopin's Raindrop Prelude.
*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3645969/*

.


----------



## randomonlooker (Apr 3, 2010)

Who likes one guitar alone with nothing else accompanying it? 
I hope you all do,
here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3646421


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Being through many voice lessons, I have mostly performances with repertoire that revolve around the classical and jazz genres. 

Live Performance Audio Recordings: Here
Improvised Live Performance: Here
You Raise Me Up Performance.. for the camera


----------



## VernTheBunny (Apr 11, 2010)

I rarely play sheet music. I usually just improvise on the spot. 
This is one of my pieces. Though, my recording equiptment consists of a 50$ microphone >.<

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3564850/

This is one of my favourite improvisations, and hopefully will sit down and write out what I remember it to be. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHCVpEmYltY
<3


----------



## randomonlooker (Apr 11, 2010)

Music from Brazil 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3657278


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 12, 2010)

real live performances http://www.youtube.com/user/KalebFOLF?feature=mhw5
was playing all across the states in one place on thestage.tv hahah


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 12, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> Being through many voice lessons, I have mostly performances with repertoire that revolve around the classical and jazz genres.
> 
> Live Performance Audio Recordings: Here
> Improvised Live Performance: Here
> You Raise Me Up Performance.. for the camera




your voice reminds me of user/bartbix on FA aka rabbit rabbit


----------



## randomonlooker (Apr 23, 2010)

A whole 11 minute piece! Quite difficult, hope you all enjoy! On a piano
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3750661


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 25, 2010)

[yt]6_8KKcj2MZw[/yt]


----------



## Lyxen (May 6, 2010)

FULL ACOUSTIC SET

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3816700/


----------



## randomonlooker (May 9, 2010)

I played a tiny organ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3826072 ~harmonies of the night


----------



## bozzles (May 9, 2010)

[yt]BO91ucVndc4[/yt]

Also:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3214597/


----------



## Stawks (May 19, 2010)

Sup.

[yt]zUVYcqhtuGQ[/yt]

Me on the drums. I wrote the lyrics too.

The whole thing came out awfully, but I love it.


----------



## chama (May 26, 2010)

Vals ur Ironiska SmÃ¥stycken (Waltz from Little Ironic Pieces) composed by Dag WirÃ©n 1942-1945. Performed by me... oh, today. 

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3914168/*

.


----------



## Lyxen (May 28, 2010)

recorded at a studio for free http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3922066/


----------



## randomonlooker (Jun 7, 2010)

On a harpsichord, an original work, performed on a two manual Italian styled harpsichord with stop "pedals" which allow for very quick register changes, quite fun to do really! I hope you enjoy~
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3806750/


----------



## Shaui (Jun 7, 2010)

*CLICK HERE*

definitely the most monstrous thing I've undertaken so far..


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 21, 2010)

Jack Johnson- "Upside Down"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4020445

Original by Me- "Kazoo Hero"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4040159/


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 21, 2010)

Original now with http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4041573/


----------



## Plantar (Jun 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Sup.
> 
> [yt]zUVYcqhtuGQ[/yt]
> 
> ...


 You've got some awesome drum fills.


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> On a harpsichord, an original work, performed on a two manual Italian styled harpsichord with stop "pedals" which allow for very quick register changes, quite fun to do really! I hope you enjoy~
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3806750/


 I so want one of these


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 23, 2010)

Another original here. May I present to you, the furry musician anthem! 

The Furry Musician Song- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4048202/


----------



## emptyF (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSBrB1KkjB0

i'm the guy in the mario hoodie playing the red bass who walks in circles out of time with the music.  keep in mind in this clip that you can't hear the guitar.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 3, 2010)

wolf she holo better recording


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4165458/


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2010)

I havent posted here in a while  Much moar songs been posted since xD

Here's a bluesy rock commission I did for a friend. I do em for anyone for $3.00 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4145686


----------



## randomonlooker (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah! It has been quite a while... I think that this thread needs to come alive once more!!! 
I've quite recently reassembled our old quintet and we've recorded quite a few things! I hope that they're a good way to resurrect this thread. Music is meant to be played by man, not machine! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4773364/ (late Romantic)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4779634/ (Baroque)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4786753/ (Early Twentieth Century) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4793426/ (Romantic)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4799622/ (Baroque) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4814696/ (Early Twentieth Century) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4819736/ (Baroque) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4824361/ (Romantic) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4829537/ (Jazzy~Vaudeville)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4835628/ (Impressionist) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4846551/ (Romantic)


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Nov 28, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## Bir (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh.

I have a few pieces of my own, but no recordings. I have to camera-recordings of two songs on the piano, that's about it. Carol of the Bells Metallica version, and He's a Pirate from Pirates of the Caribbean. XD And not to mention on Youtube. Yeah, I have no good way of recording anything. XP


----------



## verathevix (Mar 19, 2013)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10164422/ 
A little bit of piano and violin, crazy difficult.


----------



## chagen (Apr 5, 2013)

ambient track http://www.mediafire.com/?mvval8xj9djtus9

NOTE;i was going upload it on my FA account but it wont upload for some reason.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

verathevix said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10164422/
> A little bit of piano and violin, crazy difficult.


Holy crap you're good, damn. How long have you been playing?


----------



## Zuranis (Apr 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Holy crap you're good, damn. How long have you been playing?



I agree. I think I dribbled while listening to that.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 13, 2013)

Zuranis said:


> I agree. I think I dribbled while listening to that.


She answered this on my FA page. A good decade longer than I have, which puts it around 17-18 years.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 13, 2013)

I've got a few metal songs...

Symphonic metal with clean vocals: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8889026/
Instrumental melodic death metal: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9962474/
Instrumental melodic death metal: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9012674/


----------

